# DVD driive in Gentoo

## crashman

How do I get my DVD drive recognized in Gentoo.  My drive is a Pioneer DVD-305s scsi model.  It is recognized as a cdrom now.Last edited by crashman on Tue Apr 16, 2002 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fghellar

There's nothing wrong with this. DVD drives do normally work as CD-ROM drives. You will only use it as a DVD drive when you insert a DVD in it. Otherwise, it will act just like a regular CD-ROM drive.

----------

## crashman

I cannot get it recognized as a dvd drive.  xine can't find it.  Either that or I am being an idiot using xine.

----------

## Justus

I remember having a similar problem before... the xine configs were set up with a default dvd drive pointing to /dev/dvd.  You may want to check this and make a link from your dvd drive to /dev/dvd or just change the config to point directly to your dvd drive.

Config files for xine are usually in:

~/.xine/config

Justin T

----------

## mvo

Hi,

dont't forget to compile UDF filesystem support into your kernel!

----------

## crashman

I got it working.  I just created a symlink to /dev/dvd from /dev/sr0.

----------

